# Your Favorite Thing To Do In Summer



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Whats your favorite thing to do in summer time? Mine is going to my cottage up in Northern Michigan and just enjoying it as much as I can. Has a manmade lake which is huge and I got 2 jet skis up their









Nothing beats Summer time, good times... 4th of july is the sh*t on water







Get drunk go out on a boat and watch fireworks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Go to the beach, amusement parks, swimming pools, and BBQ's on the grill!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

every sunday me and my gf dubbed "sunday funday". pretty much entails us going out to points we pick on a map the week before, hike around, view waterfalls, grill hotdogs, get lost and take pictures until the sun dips down. 
its great fun when you find someone like that who loves doing the simple things and soaking up the sun with you. 
speaking of sunday funday...time for me to gtfo


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Sunday Funday.. I thought that meant drink all day


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

First weekend at the cottage, open everything up turn the water on etc etc etc, get the boat ready then chill on the boat fishing then heading back in and the bitches having prepped dinner and gotten the rest of the cottage all spruced up with fresh sheets etc etc etc, after dinner fire down by the dock reminiscing and sharing stories of what had gone down at university the past year coupled with heavy flirtation followed by dramatic lust and eventually pairs leave one by one to have ravenous sex... then everyone up bright and early for a communal hangover breakfast and walks of shame to figure out who slept with who.

Tradition.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sunday funday although the gayest name ever sounds awesome, I need to find myself another girl.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> First weekend at the cottage, open everything up turn the water on etc etc etc, get the boat ready then chill on the boat fishing then heading back in and the bitches having prepped dinner and gotten the rest of the cottage all spruced up with fresh sheets etc etc etc, after dinner fire down by the dock reminiscing and sharing stories of what had gone down at university the past year coupled with heavy flirtation followed by dramatic lust and eventually pairs leave one by one to have ravenous sex... then everyone up bright and early for a communal hangover breakfast and walks of shame to figure out who slept with who.
> 
> Tradition.


Sounds like a story that you just made up..

/doesn't believe any of it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry brah, I have a life... continue smoking weed and eating cheetos bud.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyways im off to get drunk since there is no cottage this weekend, blow some fireworks and celebrate victoria day at a friends bbq then off to downtown to blow a sh*t ton of cash ezzzzz.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Sorry brah, I have a life... continue smoking weed and eating cheetos bud.


you have a life yet you belong to more forums then anyone of us. and you act like a bitch crybaby babyback bitch when Dt gets banned .. nice life bro


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^








ay yo i caught my first sun burn this year already!!!! sh*t was so nice yesterday. we hiked a 4 mile wetland trail and got subway after then went to lake erie and walked out on these breaker rocks (bout 70 yards into the lake) and sat and watched the sun set. 
such a great day


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Me and my boyfriend have this thing we dubbed "Sunday Funday" which is basically like we pick a spot on a map and hike all day and take pictures and suck each others hard dicks dry until the sun comes down.


----------

